# Is the aerial redundant?



## Autumn (Jul 9, 2006)

Is the aerial on top of my motorhome now redundant, as it was used for an analogue TV? I have never used it (it came with the 'van) and if it was removed I could perhaps fit a solar panel, which I would find more useful. Because it is a panel 'van conversion with a Heki roof there is not much roof space.

Autumn


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Autumn

If it's the "flying saucer" type you can get a blanking plate to cover the hole when it is removed.

This will be very thin and would not interfere with the fitting of a solar panel. _(A simple bit of acrylic sheet would do just as well, and would cost nothig!)_

I know all about small roofs and no space!! :roll:

Dave


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

The aerial should still be OK with digital TV if it is the Status brand. It is only the TV that would be unsuitable if the old analogue type.

Colin


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

There is no such thing as a Digital aerial. Any aerial that worked perfectly on analogue will also work perfectly on Freeview.
Gerry


----------



## gj1023 (Feb 23, 2010)

I dont have a fixed aerial on my van, looking around at reviews etc, I got one of these

[/url]aerials

Sitting in a field at Moreton Lugg watching the olympics , it works for me

Gary


----------



## Autumn (Jul 9, 2006)

Many thanks for the responses, which are very helpful. It is the flying saucer type, so good to know the space can be easily covered up, but as it seems the aerial can also be used for a digital TV, I am now in two minds about removing it, as it may be useful to the next owner, if I ever sell.

I will look at the aerial suggested by Gary, as that means I can have perhaps both the aerial and a solar panel. I do actually have the same 'van as you, Gary, an Autosleeper Symbol (maybe mine is an earlier model) so have you a solar panel fixed?

I know the technology has moved on and there are flexible solar panels that can be fitted, so maybe I can keep the aerial and have a portable solar panel?

(I like the idea of sitting through the Olympics while others do the running and jumping about!)

Autumn


----------



## gj1023 (Feb 23, 2010)

No solar panel fitted Autumn, but on the AS forum I have seen a Symbol with one fitted. I do have myself a Maplin 13w solar briefcase .

Gary


----------



## suegalway (Jun 28, 2012)

Hi Gary... I had a look at the Mapin 13w solar briefcase as I've been thinking of getting a solar panel. It says this on the website:

_Please note: This kit is not waterproof. The panel is water resistant so suitable for use in light showers but the charge controller unit should always be kept away from moisture as it is not water resistant._
How does it work? Do you put yours on the roof? What about if it's caught out in a heavy shower, does that ruin it?

Thanks
Sue


----------



## gj1023 (Feb 23, 2010)

Hi Sue the charge controller unit stays in the van attached to the leisure battery and the panel is outside on the floor. It has pull out legs on the back to stand it up with. You can put the panel in what ever place you wish . Never used in rain so no idea of how water proof it is.

Gary


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Autumn said:


> Many thanks for the responses, which are very helpful. It is the flying saucer type, so good to know the space can be easily covered up, but as it seems the aerial can also be used for a digital TV, I am now in two minds about removing it, as it may be useful to the next owner, if I ever sell.
> 
> I will look at the aerial suggested by Gary, as that means I can have perhaps both the aerial and a solar panel. I do actually have the same 'van as you, Gary, an Autosleeper Symbol (maybe mine is an earlier model) so have you a solar panel fixed?
> 
> ...


Lose the flying saucer onto Ebay after a wash and brush up a fiver is a fiver, get the stick antenna suggested, and fit a solar panel, Sorted.

Kev.


----------



## Autumn (Jul 9, 2006)

It sounds like I maybe able to have my cake and 'h'eat it :lol: 

I don't know about 'stick' antenna but if it means I can have both the aerial and a solar panel, this will be a good outcome. Anyone else have experience of both? Any advice for a solar panel for a small 'van? Yes, I know there is heaps about solar panels on this site but I have spent all day looking up sites for getting from Calais to Genoa, so now I'm being lazy.

Autumn


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Autumn said:


> It sounds like I maybe able to have my cake and 'h'eat it :lol:
> 
> I don't know about 'stick' antenna but if it means I can have both the aerial and a solar panel, this will be a good outcome. Anyone else have experience of both? Any advice for a solar panel for a small 'van? Yes, I know there is heaps about solar panels on this site but I have spent all day looking up sites for getting from Calais to Genoa, so now I'm being lazy.
> 
> Autumn


You need to work out the amps you use each day, Autumn, how big your battery amps are, if you're going to have EHU, if you're going to drive each day, it's quite complicated if you want it to be, or as simple as below.

But our last MH had the following and we never had a problem.

1 x 110ah battery 2-3 years old
1 x 110ah battery new (linked together to give 220ah)
1 x 300w inverter
1 x 600w inverter
1 x 40w solar panel
1 x 20amp voltage regulator

We used a 22 inch TV/DVD each night for about 3 hours, more if it was raining all day.

We had a PVR which was used for the same time as the TV.

We had cameras phone and a laptop to charge although usually on the move, Liz has a 12v hair dryer , but only when we're driving.

All lights were LED (massive savings on watts, halogen = 10w, LED = 0.8) but even then we were careful about not leaving them on at one end if we were at the other, water pump.

We could wild camp in the same place (summer) for 3-4 days, with no power problems, the volts never went below 12.2v and were always back up by midday.

That kit now would be around £100-150, depending on how much you shop around.

The new self build will be the same except the batteries will be matched 2 x 115ah, a 80-100w solar panel, and an MPPT controller as it's better at getting more out of the solar panel.

I have a deal on my other laptop (in History)which I'll post later so don't buy anything til then at least.

Kev.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Link as promised  not sure how long the offer is on for, but seems reasonable for a kit, although shopping around could make it a bit cheaper perhaps.

Kev.


----------



## Autumn (Jul 9, 2006)

Many thanks for all that, Kev. I will discuss the numbers with the chap over dinner this evening. Did you have the solar panel fitted professionally?

Autumn


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

No, it's a simple DIY job if you take your time and read up on it, familiarise yourself with all the connectors, do a dummy run indoors with the panel hidden from light, as it can produce a current indoors too if it's bright enough or the lights are on, I just wired it all up in the dining room, took ten minutes, took the cover off and it all worked fine, so took all the wires off and went for it for real the next day.

Just plan the shortest distance between the batteries, the controller and the panel, run wires behind over head lockers etc, have fuse which you can get at just in case it blows, correct grade of wires and fuses of course.

Kev.


----------

